# reset without reset tool



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

A mutual freind of mine who does inspections on bmws to clients said that you dont need a reset tool for e46s to reset the inspection lights. He said that it is a combination of pedal work and key in the ignition movement. We were drinking when i heard this and forgot to ask what was the combination....DOH!! Does anyone know anything about this? he's kinda a geek bmw guy, so i trust he didnt lie about something like this.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

2001+ E46s do away with the old DLC socket that the reset tool plugs into. Its a combination of odo button presses. It starts with holding down the odo, turning the key to ACC, then doing some other stuff with the button. Forget the exact sequence.

No need to mess with this till your free service interval is up, though.


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *2001+ E46s do away with the old DLC socket that the reset tool plugs into. Its a combination of odo button presses. It starts with holding down the odo, turning the key to ACC, then doing some other stuff with the button. Forget the exact sequence.
> 
> No need to mess with this till your free service interval is up, though. *


Does this combo of key presses work with the 2000 e46? if so could you post it or email it to me? My free service interval is over. Thanks


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

powerdrift said:


> *Does this combo of key presses work with the 2000 e46? if so could you post it or email it to me? My free service interval is over. Thanks *


No.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *2001+ E46s do away with the old DLC socket that the reset tool plugs into. Its a combination of odo button presses. It starts with holding down the odo, turning the key to ACC, then doing some other stuff with the button. Forget the exact sequence.
> 
> No need to mess with this till your free service interval is up, though. *


does anyone have the exact steps...


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

jaisonline said:


> *does anyone have the exact steps... *


I saw this several months ago, when I didn't even think I would order my car for a couple of years. Don't know why I saved this paragraph, but I hope it is correct and it helps you out.

Here it is.

"I'm not sure if this was mentioned before but on 2001+ E46 there's no need for a "reset tool" to reset the Service Indicator.

Here's how to do it:

1 Iginition OFF (POS 0)

2 Press and Hold the trip odometer button while turning key to position 1 (ACCESSORY)

3 Keep the button depressed (about 5 secs.) until you see "Oil Service" or "Inspection" with "Reset" or "Re" in the display

4 Press the button again and hold for approx. 5 secs. until "Reset" or "Re" flashes

5 While the display is flashing, briefly press the button again to reset the Service Interval. After the display has shown the new interval you should see "END SIA" for about 2 secs. "


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

*See pics*



jaisonline said:


> *does anyone have the exact steps... *


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

In beating a dead horse to death...... I also found this.... was told that it will work with some 2000 e46 (post 9/99 models). :dunno:


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

Ok, I just confirmed it. It works on my car. I have a 2000 323i that was built on 9/99. :thumbup: 

I had to hold the button down longer than 5 sec tho. After turning the key to position 1, I got to the "hidden" menu selection.... but then after about 7 or 8 sec, the word rESET popped up. Woo hoo, now I can save that $50 I was gonna spend on the reset tool 

Hack, you might want to attempt it one more time if you have a post 9/99 model


----------



## Marshall (Mar 8, 2004)

*Reseting Oil Service and Inspection Indicator*



mbr129 said:


> I saw this several months ago, when I didn't even think I would order my car for a couple of years. Don't know why I saved this paragraph, but I hope it is correct and it helps you out.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marshall (Mar 8, 2004)

*Resetting Oil Service and Inspection Indicator*

Connect a wire between pins 7 and 19 on the round diagnostic port near the coolant fill tank on a Z3. Turn the ignition to positon 2 and after about 5 to 7 seconds, pull out the wire and the Oil Service and Inspection indicator will be reset

No need for reset tool


----------

